# Hi y'all



## CrusherDestroyer (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello all,
My name is Paul, I'm an electrician in YYC. I'm new to the forum and have been dabbling in making knives for the last year, getting my forge running, finding anvils and material etc to get started. I have many questions!

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrusherDestroyer (Jul 10, 2018)

My setup: I currently have a 65 KG anvil, a wood/coal forge converted from a BBQ powered by an old Vidal Sassoon 500 hair dryer (Value Village Special), I have a propane forge I'm building ( burner issued). A few tongs I've built. My Anvil sits on a big ass log, chained with many wraps to deaden the ring of hammer strikes as I'm inner city and don't want to destroy my relations with the neighbors. I have a ball peen hammer, just a lil guy and a 10 LM smithing hammer from Calgary Fasteners. Pretty basic setup.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrusherDestroyer (Jul 10, 2018)

My skills:
I've made a dagger! It's my own take on a kukri knife. I made it from 3/16 steel plate I acquired from the Ogden train yard, it's scrap from the repairs to a train Freight car repair (got lucky chatting with some welders who work for CP and they gave me a bunch of scrap).

I shaped the blade by removing material via hacksaw, guardless grinder and dremmel and did a heat treat on my wood forge and tempered the blade post sharpening in my BBQ.

I glued and pinned my olive wood handle to the blade, did some final shaping on my crappy-tire belt sander and made a sheath of leather for it.

90% of this process was done with the incorrect tools for the job and when I finished I had purchased the belt sander so my handle grips would be grippable (it was super round at first and would twist in my grip).

Other then that I have Virtually no experience in smithing or knife making. I am a fast learner and can follow DIY instructions like a boss. Thank you google and YouTube!!

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 10, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Janger (Jul 11, 2018)

Welcome crusher.postpics we always like those.


----------



## CrusherDestroyer (Jul 11, 2018)

Pics of my setup, forge, knife and sheath.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Jul 11, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Crosche (Jul 12, 2018)

Nice work. Really like what you did with the forge. 

Cheers, 

Chad


----------



## Brian H (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice job on that knife. Looks awesome!


----------

